# Jakubinyi György



## Nunty

This is awful embarrassing, but I'm afraid I don't know anything about the Romanian language or name conventions. I have a letter signed by Romanian Catholic Archbishop Jakubinyi György and I need to know which is his given name and which is family name.

Could someone please help me?

Thank you!


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

His name is Hungarian, so I had to look him up. Jakubinyi is the family name, and György his Christian name.

It's hard to say about name conventions in Romania, I've so often seen people use their given name first in situations where I'd use the family name, and the other way around, that unless the name is very obviously a family-name-type (for example, it ends in "-escu") it's hard to say even for us sometimes.


----------



## Nunty

His name is Hungarian?! Sigh. Even more complicated.

Thanks very much for going the extra mile, Trisia.


----------



## Trisia

My pleasure. I should have said "his name _sounds_ Hungarian". I'm not even 100% sure, but it seems to be that.


----------



## farscape

The gentleman's mother tongue is Hungarian; it is customary in Hungarian culture to write first the family name and then the given name.

Best,


----------



## francisgranada

P.S. _György_ is George in Hungarian.


----------

